# NAPS best Customer Servic



## crisrox2big (Sep 12, 2016)

I recently had an order really seem to fall off the map. I ordered from  NAPSGEAR.ORG 

I contacted them and they were instant with a reply. I got credited to my account the shipping amount. The order then was promised a delivery date. The delivery date did not happen as promised. Naps then in addition to my shipping credit offered a 30% discount to my next order of full priced items. Naps kept their word. I placed the order and contacted them with the order ID and they manually overrode the price and totalled the order with the discount they guaranteed. It's great to know there is a company like Naps that doesn't just take your money and go to the post office with gear and then pretty much say "good luck and thank you". It's good to know they stick with you all the way through the delivery of their products 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

